# Paraná 2018: as 20 maiores cidades do estado sulista



## [email protected]_Cwb

Ponta Poranense said:


> Estado Fod*!
> 
> A nível de Brasil é equilibrado tem uma metrópole acima da média, grandes e planejadas urbes interioranas, cidades medianas para quem quer tranquilidade e conveniência e o sossego das pequenas e acolhedoras citys.
> 
> Adorei o Thread e obrigado por compartilhar seu belo estado .
> 
> Ps: Faz pouco tempo que descobri Telêmaco Borba é a desconhecida no Paraná?


Obrigado Ponta Poranense, Telêmaco Borba não tem representantes no fórum e acho que por isso é pouco conhecida, é dificil conseguir boas imagens da cidade. Mas é um municipio importante como pólo florestal e sede da Klabin Celulose, nos anos recentes eles lançaram o projeto Puma com investimento de 7 bilhões numa nova planta a 15 kms da planta atual, em Ortigueira, por isso a expectativa é que que nos próximos anos a região ganhe maior relevância econômica (apenas de curiosidade em 2015 o PIB de TB foi de 3,05 bilhões).


----------



## Eddie_Rj

Muito bom! Diferente do Estado do Rio de Janeiro no qual só se vê favelas e mais favelas nos municípios, salvo alguns.


----------



## cassianoitu

Lindas fotos do meu estado natal!! Amo muito esta terra!!Orgulho do Parana e do Brasil!! Parabéns pelo trabalho!!


----------



## Aririto

Muito bom, Passa! Não tem como não sentir orgulho.


----------



## victor_hs

Como não amar esse estado?? Minha mãe saiu do Paraná e foi pra São Paulo tentar a vida, agora sou eu que saí de São Paulo e estou no Paraná tentando crescer, e até agora não tenho nada a reclamar desse estado tão maravilhoso e que me acolheu tão bem. Infelizmente eu só conheço as 3 maiores cidades paranaenses, mais ainda quero conhecer o restante do estado.


----------



## mcarmo

_Belo Thread [email protected] :applause:

Acredito que Grande diferencial do Paraná, é que praticamente todas medias e grandes cidades são bem servidas de Parques, Lagos e áreas verdes._


----------



## mcarmo

_Minha contribuição de *Londrina*























































Fotos : *Wilson Vieira*_


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb

^^
Aaahhhh Londrina, essas fotos são um deleite para os olhos. Linda demais, obrigado Mcarmo!


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb

Eddie_Rj said:


> Muito bom! Diferente do Estado do Rio de Janeiro no qual só se vê favelas e mais favelas nos municípios, salvo alguns.





cassianoitu said:


> Lindas fotos do meu estado natal!! Amo muito esta terra!!Orgulho do Parana e do Brasil!! Parabéns pelo trabalho!!





Aririto said:


> Muito bom, Passa! Não tem como não sentir orgulho.





v_hugosilva said:


> Como não amar esse estado?? Minha mãe saiu do Paraná e foi pra São Paulo tentar a vida, agora sou eu que saí de São Paulo e estou no Paraná tentando crescer, e até agora não tenho nada a reclamar desse estado tão maravilhoso e que me acolheu tão bem. Infelizmente eu só conheço as 3 maiores cidades paranaenses, mais ainda quero conhecer o restante do estado.





mcarmo said:


> _Belo Thread [email protected] :applause:
> 
> Acredito que Grande diferencial do Paraná, é que praticamente todas medias e grandes cidades são bem servidas de Parques, Lagos e áreas verdes._


Obrigado pelos comentários, o interior do PR realmente é bem servido de parques, talvez por influência de Curitiba.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb

^^
Falando em parques, jardim botânico de

*Guarapuava*


















Anderson Zacalusni

*Curitiba
*

















PMC


*Londrina*


















PML​


----------



## neyld85

Te amo meu meu Paraná, estado de lindas e prósperas cidades! Ps, Passa,posta um vídeo que acho bem legal, porem não sei como postar, é de Fernando e Sorocaba, Te amo eu Paraná, se puder desde já agradeço!


----------



## Ice Climber

Estado urbanisticamente mais desenvolvido do Brasil. Orgulho ser paranaense <3


----------



## ZekaPOA

Todas cidades bonitas.

Eu acho Londrina uma "mini Curitiba".


----------



## Rekarte

Adoro esse estilo de thread 
todas cidades me pareceram bem agradáveis :cheers:


----------



## Ao no Sora

maravilhoso este estado, e como gosta da verticalização das cidades!


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti

Pato Branco.








by pmpb.









by phanton imagens aéreas.


----------



## jguima

O equilíbrio paranaense e o catarinense me encantam! Como souberam crescer bem, com igualdade e qualidade! Respeitável!


----------



## neyld85

Pato Branco só prédio, cidade muito verticalizada pela sua população!


----------



## cassianoitu

Pato Branco realmente impressiona a sua densidade!!!


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb

neyld85 said:


> Te amo meu meu Paraná, estado de lindas e prósperas cidades! Ps, Passa,posta um vídeo que acho bem legal, porem não sei como postar, é de Fernando e Sorocaba, Te amo eu Paraná, se puder desde já agradeço!


Taí Ney. 








Ice Climber said:


> Estado urbanisticamente mais desenvolvido do Brasil. Orgulho ser paranaense <3


Valeu Ice!



ZekaPOA said:


> Todas cidades bonitas.
> Eu acho Londrina uma "mini Curitiba".


Obrigado Zeka, Ldna é nossa "capital" do norte paranaense.



Rekarte said:


> Adoro esse estilo de thread
> todas cidades me pareceram bem agradáveis :cheers:


Obrigado Rekarte. 



Ao no Sora said:


> maravilhoso este estado, e como gosta da verticalização das cidades!


São bem verticalizadas sim Ao no Sora, obrigado pela presença. 



jguima said:


> O equilíbrio paranaense e o catarinense me encantam! Como souberam crescer bem, com igualdade e qualidade! Respeitável!


Obrigado jguima! 



Jean Carlos Boniatti said:


> Pato Branco.


Valeu Jean, obrigado pelo aporte. Pato sempre impressiona!

Quem mais quiser postar fotos de suas cidades, fiquem a vontade.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb

Mais 10 fotos: 

*Toledo









SH


União da Vitória









Link


Cascavel











Francisco Beltrão









Rafael Luiz Motter


Foz do Iguaçú









Daniel Duarte


Maringá


DSCN1341 by Paulo Godoi, no Flickr


Arapongas











Irati









Angelo Marcelo Kazubek


Guarapuava









[email protected]


Apucarana

https://flic.kr/p/7H9n7x
by Prefeitura Municipal de Apucarana, no Flickr*​


----------



## neyld85

Valeu Passa, muito obrigado!


----------



## MedCage1

Ice Climber said:


> Estado urbanisticamente mais desenvolvido do Brasil. Orgulho ser paranaense <3


Tb acho, adoro as fotos aereas e todo planejamento urbano! vendo as fotos sempre me parece o estado mais prospero do pais!


----------



## Pioneiro

O que eu gosto do Paraná é que há cidades importantes em qualquer canto do Estado, cada uma com o seu estilo de urbanismo.
Só falta terminar duplicação do anel da integração para conectar todas as cidades importantes do PR.



mcarmo said:


> Fotos : *Wilson Vieira*[/I]


Essa foto é uma das melhores de Londrina pois mostra tanto o skyline do Centro quanto da Gleba Palhano.


----------



## Ice Climber

Curti essa foto de Irati. Vemos pouco por aqui.


----------



## Manauense

Eu gosto bastante do Paraná. Amo o norte e noroeste paranaense e gosto bastante de Curitiba.


----------



## cassianoitu

Francisco Beltrão, e bem verticalizada também!! Gostei bastante da city!!


----------



## brunosaqueti15

*Os lagos (e seus entornos) de Toledo e Guarapuava são maravilhosos. Dá até uma invejinha.*


----------



## brunosaqueti15

*Pato Branco também tem um lago mara!*









_Foto de @rodrigorafaelrs_


----------



## Alan Brado

Que belo Estado, que cidades desenvolvidas!
Respiram qualidade de vida!

Parabéns pelo thread


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb

Campo Mourão


















Sid Sauer


Cianorte









"Linda Cianorte" no facebook


Londrina











Ponta Grossa









SSC Ponta Grossa no facebook


Umuarama









OBemdito

Paranaguá










Telêmaco Borba









Prefeitura T. Borba

Cascavel









Krstfer

Curitiba


















XV Curitiba
​


----------



## Lucas Souza RF

De uma forma ou de outra, todas são bonitas. Tive o privilégio de conhecer boa parte, são elas: Curitiba, Londrina, Maringá, Ponta Grossa, Foz do Iguaçu, Apucarana, Arapongas, Umuarama, Campo Mourão, Paranavaí e Cianorte. Outras menorzinhas poderiam ser incluídas na lista como Cornélio Procópio, Santo Antônio da Platina, Ivaiporã e Jacarezinho.


----------



## malukista

Bacana a listagem mas só uma dica: já que você tirou as cidades metropolitanas deveria tirar arapongas já que ela pertence a região metropolitana de londrina


----------



## pedrouraí

^^

Teoricamente Arapongas até pode ser considerada RM de Londrina, mas na prática não é, já que não é conurbada com Londrina e nem com nenhuma outra da RM, quase toda a população trabalha na própria cidade e não é dependente de Londrina.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb

malukista said:


> Bacana a listagem mas só uma dica: já que você tirou as cidades metropolitanas deveria tirar arapongas já que ela pertence a região metropolitana de londrina


Obrigado Malukista. As conurbações não foram consideradas e por isso Cambé com + de 100k na RML ficou de fora. Arapongas não é conurbada.


----------



## cassianoitu

Show a ultima rodada!!


----------



## Tiozão

Lindas essas novas cidades, respiram desenvolvimento!


----------



## Laranjeirense

Beltrão está passando por um aumento da verticalização recentemente. Deve ser pra não ficar atrás de Pato Branco kk.


----------



## cassianoitu

^^E nítido mesmo!! Muito verticalizada!


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb

--->


----------

